# Silent Loop nochmal entlüften ?



## Richi1605 (21. Dezember 2018)

*Silent Loop nochmal entlüften ?*

Hey Leute,

ich bin seit gut 4,5 Monaten Stolzer Besitzer eines be quiet! Silent Loop 360 Komplett-Wasserkühlung.

Zu Beginn war diese fast Toten still doch dann hat sie Angefangen Geräusche zu machen, nach recherchieren ergab sich das man sie manchmal einfach nur entlüften lassen muss. 
Gemacht getan, das ist jetzt gut 4 Wochen her und sie macht wieder Geräusche! -.-" Stimmt irgend was mit der Wäku nicht oder habe ich was Falsch gemacht? 

Entlüftet habe ich nach diesem Anleitungsvideo.

Habe sie aber auch über Nacht laufen lassen, so das sie dafür auch 8h Zeit hatte. 
Oder meint Ihr wenn ich sie nochmal Entlüfte sollte es entgültig weg sein ? 

Wäre über Hilfe sehr Dankbar!


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Silent Loop nochmal entlüften ?*

Die Silent Loop ist leider dazu bekannt das die Pumpen schnell schaden nehmen und Geräusche verursachen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Silent Loop nochmal entlüften ?*

Genau, deshalb ist es kein Problem sie bei be quiet! als RMA zu tauschen, falls man meint es zu müssen. 

PS:

So eine Frage kann man sich doch eigentlich auch selbst beantworten, einfach die Aktion nochmal ausführen, entweder es wird leiser oder nicht!


----------



## Nettertyp (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Silent Loop nochmal entlüften ?*

Hatte selbst die SL360 und habe sie 3 mal ausgetauscht. Jedes mal wieder diese Probleme, bis ich mir als Wertaustausch den Dark Rock 4 Pro und ein paar Silent Wings geholt habe, seitdem ist Ruhe und der Dark Rock 4 Pro kühlt fast genau so gut. Lass es einfach sein, jede Pumpe wird früher oder später klackern, egal wie oft du sie tauschen wirst.


----------



## Richi1605 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Silent Loop nochmal entlüften ?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> So eine Frage kann man sich doch eigentlich auch selbst beantworten, einfach die Aktion nochmal ausführen, entweder es wird leiser oder nicht!



Ja habe ich mir nach dem ich es Abgetippt hatte auch gedacht xD
Also gemacht und getan, und jetzt Herscht wieder ruhe im Gehäuse!


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Silent Loop nochmal entlüften ?*



Richi1605 schrieb:


> Also gemacht und getan, und jetzt Herscht wieder ruhe im Gehäuse!



Bis zum nächsten Mal. Nach 4-6 Monaten klackert sie wieder.


----------



## Richi1605 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Silent Loop nochmal entlüften ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bis zum nächsten Mal. Nach 4-6 Monaten klackert sie wieder.



Ich hoffe doch mal net!


----------

